# I was looking for something different to smoke.



## beer-b-q (Aug 3, 2009)

I was looking for something different to smoke and came across this.  I guess I could order a couple and invite everyone here over for the BBQ.  What do you think? LOL

http://1-800-exoticmeats.com/bontebokmeat.html


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm.....that's about $500/lb, live weight. Maybe I could have my doctor take a second mortgage on his house so he can buy my next big smoke?

Wow...not sure how they came up with the price...rare species or not, that's just insane...

Eric


----------



## glgoodwin (Aug 3, 2009)

Since your buying count me in!  How would it feel to smoke meat that actually cost more than the smoker itself?

forluvofsmoke said it right...  That is just insane!!


----------



## azkitch (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sorry--HOW MUCH?? Somebody's 9 key is stuck. And on top of that, they say
"The hair is soft and has a iridescent sheen. The body color is a deep purple-red with a white blaze on the face and a white tail. The horns are well developed in both sexes and are angular and ringed (up to 18 inches)." Why do we care if we are buying meat to eat? That's describing a future pet, for Pete's sake!


----------



## azkitch (Sep 1, 2009)

More than all the smokers at 90% of competitions any given weekend!!


----------

